# No-Fail Plants for Terraria



## humantis (Feb 25, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*No-Fail Plant List *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Moisture-loving plant choices for your tiny terrarium [/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]By Kate D. Karam [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Select moisture-loving plants that thrive on humidity and have small leaves and compact or spreading growth habits. Plants in small (2 1⁄2-inch) pots are ideal, but larger (4-inch pot) specimens can be pinched back and even have some of their soil and roots removed to fit into your petite container. [/SIZE]

*Baby’s tears (Helxine soleirolii)*: Tiny-leafed spreading ground cover

*Coleus*: a bit tricky because it can rot, but worth a try

*Creeping Charlie (Pilea nummulariifloria)*: Trailing or creeping perennial with deeply quilted pale green leaves

*Creeping fig (Ficus pumila ‘Curly’)*: Tiny, crinkled green leaves with bright yellow centers (most creeping fig will work—look for small, pretty leaves)

*Hedera helix ‘Itsy Bitsy’*: Miniature ivy with very tiny, pointed, dark green leaves. Grows in small bushy mounds (most ivies will work—look for small-leafed specimens)

*Miniature Pilea (Pilea depressa)*: Tiny dark green leaves; doesn’t need much water (invasive weed; not suggested for outdoor replanting)

*Oxalis (most varieties)*: Oxalis hedysaroides ‘Rubra’ has red leaves (invasive weed, not suggested for outdoor replanting)

*Peperomia caperata*: Mounding, with rosette of deeply corrugated, heart-shaped dark green leaves; sometimes sends off spikes of tiny white flowers

*Polka-dot plant (Hypoestes sanguinolenta)*: Pink dots cover deep green leaves; can get tall but takes well to pinching back

*selaginella (most varieties)*: Tiny mosses that range from pincushion habit to arching plumes

*Sinningia pusilla*: Micro-mini version of gloxinia—dark green leaves; sometimes sends off spikes of purple flowers

*Small-leafed Peperomia ‘minima’*: Tiny green leaves on upright, bright red stems

*Sword fern (Nephrolepsis exaltata ‘Fluffy Ruffles’)*: Densely growing miniature fern with fine, lacy fronds (most small ferns will work)

*Wintergreen (Gaultheria procumbens)*: Spreading ground cover with fragrant, tiny leaves

from: http://www.cottageliving.com/cottage/garde...1008789,00.html


----------



## Ian (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice article, thanks


----------



## rebirthflame (Feb 26, 2007)

creeping fig (ficus pumila) can be very agressive with its roots system ive heard of it forcing through the silicon seal in some glass terrarium so be careful if using this plant.

also sundew (Drosera -----) is a carvivourous plant that uses the moisiture trapped in its leaves as a lure to catch insects. they also thrive in full sun so are not reccomended.


----------



## humantis (Feb 26, 2007)

I definitely wouldn't put a sundew in any terraria with fauna I planned on keeping, you're right about that! And thanks for the tip on Ficus roots, very good to know.

In putting together a terrarium, my personal inclination is to try and create a living habitat, a small ecosystem - doesn't necessarily have to recreate the place it came from (though that's cool too). Only have real plants, wood, rock, etc. in my aquarium, and that's the approach I'd like to take here too.


----------



## humantis (Mar 5, 2007)

*Spider Plants (Chlorophytum comosum)*

My neighbor's front yard has some of these and I noticed a sh*tload of babies, which are little sports or growths at the end of a dried yellow stalk.

These plants are almost impossible to kill! Take one of the baby clumps at the end of a stalk, cut it off at the dried stem, and put the bottom into some clean water... give it a week or two and you'll have roots. Once in a terrarium you can't overwater these guys - they can take a lot of moisture and need only a little light (medium to high in the tank, relative closeness to lights).

Their nice contrast of dark &amp; light green shades would be particularly nice for flower and giant Asian mantids.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 5, 2007)

There are some nice orchids that stay small if you are looking for something a little more exotic.


----------



## humantis (Mar 6, 2007)

Absolutely - great addition Phantom! I just picked up a Dryadella Edwallii orchid... little tiny epiphyte (lives on tree bark) w/ cool flowers. They need tons of humidity and next to no light; perfect for a planted vivarium/terrarium!

Keep 'em coming folks.


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 10, 2007)

> Absolutely - great addition Phantom! I just picked up a Dryadella Edwallii orchid... little tiny epiphyte (lives on tree bark) w/ cool flowers. They need tons of humidity and next to no light; perfect for a planted vivarium/terrarium!Keep 'em coming folks.


I like the sound of that orchid hopefully I will be able to find some!

Looking to set up my aquarium with a large amount of ferns and some orchids shorly!


----------



## humantis (Apr 10, 2007)

They have very cool tri-lobate flowers too...


----------

